# Is Glutamine WORTH using?



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2011)

Glutamine is one of the most common supplements used, but is it *WORTH* using? 






YouTube Video


----------



## Miketheraower (Jun 5, 2011)

I really don't think so


----------



## Bonesaw (Jun 5, 2011)

i bought some a while back because it was only a few bucks.  I will not be rebuying.


----------



## SurfsideRyan (Jun 5, 2011)

I have tried it and did not find it successful enough to purchase again.
On the other hand, I have bought L-Argenine a few times and found it helped my workouts, but made me way too horny all the time.


----------



## mobeezy13 (Jun 5, 2011)

don't really think so. Its pretty abundant already and actually ends up competing in your body with the other aminos. I've never really seen much from using it.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 5, 2011)

I include an extra 5g scoop in all of my protein shakes so I take about 15-20grams a day.  I don't know if it works or not really but I do think it maybe useful .  Otherwise I guess I wouldn't take it.


----------



## Built (Jun 5, 2011)

How many grams of protein do you consume daily TGB, and of this, how many grams come from whey protein?


----------



## jsmithstone12 (Jun 5, 2011)

i like my glutamine i feel it helps push through hard sets a little better i take 10 mg in the morning, 5 after workout and 10 at night


----------



## Bonesaw (Jun 5, 2011)

I've been mixing it in (5g) every time I make a whey or casein shake. so i'm getting around 15-20 on a good day.  I dont think I will miss it when its gone.


----------



## OutWhey (Jun 5, 2011)

I consider it one of my essential in my reigmen. I am sure the body is benefiting from it.


----------



## minimal (Jun 5, 2011)

not worth it.. neither is BCAA.. plenty of amino acids in just whey alone


----------



## Bonesaw (Jun 5, 2011)

there is some glut in my casein that I drink before bed. I have been adding 5 more grams to that as well as all of my whey shakes.  Glutamine isn't that expensive and it doesn't hurt so if you got the money and everything else is in check then why not?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 5, 2011)

Ive never seen any tangible benefit from Glutamine . . with glutamine having such shitty bioavailability I'd go with free-form BCAAs, which I only use with fasted AM cardio.

To be honest, Ive never noticed much with creatine either (mono or any of those other homo blends). It's either Gears or gtfo


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2011)

> It's either Gears or gtfo


This


1 vial of T > a cupboard full of placebos


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jun 6, 2011)

Supps are overrated placebos.


----------



## Hench (Jun 6, 2011)

People vary widely in their response to creatine. Im lucky, I can tell quite a big difference when using it vs. not. Fish oil is also a staple, I get pissed when I run out.

Other products may do something, but their cost:benefit ratio is awful.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 6, 2011)

I've read it works in-vitro, but not in the "real world". So, I pass on the glutamine. I'd rather spend the money on a well researched product that actually does something.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 6, 2011)

No.


----------



## boostedz (Jun 6, 2011)

glutamine is absolutely worth it! Why wouldnt somebody take it? Its only like 10-15 bucks in the first place. Helps with recovery -why not?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't, never had and never will, I guess I feel there is enough in my protein sources.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 6, 2011)

boostedz said:


> glutamine is absolutely worth it! Why wouldnt somebody take it? Its only like 10-15 bucks in the first place. Helps with recovery -why not?



I'd rather spend my 15 beans on a fully satisfying meal I know will work.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 6, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'd rather spend my 15 beans on a fully satisfying meal I know will work.



15 bucks!?  You must be bulking!


----------



## Marat (Jun 6, 2011)

I feel like support for this supplement hardly ever comes with any sort of scientific explanation...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'd rather spend my 15 beans on a fully satisfying meal I know will work.


 
 . . no wonder you never recovered juggers


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . no wonder you never recovered juggers



eh shit happens


----------



## doctorcarta (Jun 7, 2011)

o yes! 10mg in morning and night.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jun 7, 2011)

Aren't almost all the studies on glutamine showing positive results done on diabetes patients or people with serious muscle atrophy/dystrophy issues?  I don't think there are many, if any, positive studies where glutamine was administered to perfectly healthy adults; Let alone veteran lifters where muscle mass is more abundant then the average male.  60% of unbound aminos in the muscle are glutamine, if you're a veteran lifter, your glutamine levels should be inherently high.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jun 7, 2011)

doctorcarta said:


> o yes! 10mg in morning and night.


 
10mg sounds like a pretty negligible amount.  25-30g are used in the medical field to treat muscle dystrophy, just say'n.  I think if you are going to use it, I'd at least go 1-5g daily.


----------



## minimal (Jun 7, 2011)

My booger has more than 10mg of glutamine in it


----------



## mobeezy13 (Jun 8, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'd rather spend my 15 beans on a fully satisfying meal I know will work.


 
Probably the best thing to do. You're body has enough of it and it just ends up competeing with other aminos your could use. better to spend your $ elsewhere.


----------



## JMRQ (Jun 8, 2011)

I have a theory that glutamine is only popular because it really has NO TASTE when mixed in a protein shake... there's plenty of glutamine in proteins; they're just pushing you to mix this in because it's an amino with basically NO TASTE...


----------

